# Help with next purchase/total setup



## cgbills (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have been reading a lot on this forum and been picking up a lot. I just recently moved to the treasure coast of FL and I have been slowly putting my surf gear together. I primarily surf from the beach and want to have a well rounded inventory of rods/reels to go after anything from the beach. However, I primarily find myself going after pompano and whiting. I have about $450 in gift cards and other things that I am putting toward completing my setup. I do not want to go super expensive on anything, but do want quality (Penn Battle 2 and 3 price point is what I am thinking) Any input you guys can give to round out my gear would be appreciated

I was gifted a Shimano Calcutta 400b that I paired to an 12 ft Okuma Longitude. I see this as my long cast rod to reach way out to the second sandbar.

I have a Penn Battle 2 combo. It is a 9ft Battle 2 Rod and a 6000 Battle 2 Reel. This can get weight out there pretty far, but also use it for closer up. I have used it to catch palometa 15-20 yards out. One thing I was thinking about doing was to get another of these combos so I can get one more line out there.

I have a Penn Battle 2 4000 on a 6'6" medium Berkley lightening rod. I use this to cast in the trough and just beyond. I also use this as my general usage rod for casting lures in the river. Another thing I was thinking about doing was Getting a new rod since this rod is over a decade old. Also I thought about getting a 7 foot rod to get a little further cast.

Finally, I have a beach cart which is super beneficial.

So my question is, what do you think I should put my funds into to round out my gear? Are there in "holes" my gear capabilities that I could fill? I was thinking about another 9ft, 6000 Battle 2 to have another all around surf rod and to get more lines in the water, but maybe I should go with a 10ft to give a little more casting distance (but a little liter rod maybe good for seeing the bite better). 

I have thought about getting a 7-9 steelhead rod and a reel (maybe another battle 4000 or 3000) for targeting whiting, as it is hard sometimes to see their bite on the heavier 9ft rod I have. However, is the steel head rod a bad idea on Florida's Atlantic coast and its generally rougher surf? Also I could just use my all around surf/river combo for this, but would limit my ability to cast lures if I had it rigged up for bait.

I should have enough to get another battle 2 9ft combo (~$150), a steel head rod and 3000 reel ($150-200), and a new rod for my all around surf/river setup (~$100). Any input or insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## chrisca70 (May 19, 2020)

I am no expert but I have been fishing here in the treasure coast for about 2 years. The people that seriously targets Pompano from the beach use 12-ft or 13-ft rods in their arsenal. You don't need to cast a mile but you need to be able to reach 60-120 yd depending on the tide and the beach you are at. I would trade those gift cards for cash and get a quality 13-ft Surf fishing rod. Also a solid rod holder is a must (this guy makes a really nice one thesurfangler.com), believe me I used crappy ones until a Permit almost dragged my rod into the ocean.
*Some rod recommendations: Carolina Cast pro, Florida Surf Tackle, and AFAW 3-6 (pompanorich.net)


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I never got into spinners and only use revolvers, but after casting technique abilities, the real issue is always more about the rod. Casting technique and rod go hand in hand. As to tackle, only you can judge what you have will get the different fishing jobs done. I'd say, use what you have and let the fishing venues, your fishing experiences, and observations of other folks' fishing tackle tell you what to do, if anything. IME, surf fishing mostly the nor'east and also a fair amount of time from the Carolinas to Key West for the last 6+ decades, 12-13ft rods that can actually handle an 8-10oz weight'n'bait payload became my workhorse for stripers, blues, drum, etc. Lighter 10ft rods that are 3-6oz and some 7ft in the 1-3oz are always in my tackle arsenal. Good luck and tight lines!

I'll add - it doesn't take the need to float a loan for good rods 'n' reels. Lotta excellent, serviceable tackle for lots less than the brand names that get all the accolades are quite available without breaking the bank. Choose wisely, and do yer research.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Get Tommy's 13' 3-6 oz rod and a Akios 656 Shuttle or simular reel and 14# mono. I have the reel and it casts like a dream. I don't have the rod but will be building it this Winter.

Sandcrab


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Sandcrab said:


> Get Tommy's 13' 3-6 oz rod and a Akios 656 Shuttle or simular reel and 14# mono. I have the reel and it casts like a dream. I don't have the rod but will be building it this Winter.
> 
> Sandcrab


i have that rod and reel, they're both superb ... but a lotta loot outta pocket. this is where one needs to really think about what they NEED as opposed to what they think they WANT. then add in how much disposable cash ya got on hand. 

for the most part, there's a glut of good to excellent tackle available that won't break the bank and will more than get the job done. i've proved this to myself and others. add to this that if casting distance is a requirement for the beaches fished, most folks would benefit far more by working on their casting technique than thinking a $350 rod and $200 reel will automatically add yards to the toss. it won't. also proved that point many times both with myself and with other beach casters. choose tackle wisely and from an honest practical perspective. unless you've got deep pockets with money to burn and a yen to help out the nation's economy. choose wisely. or, flung what ya brung and learn better.


----------

